# Cajun Beef Jerky Recipes????



## Downandout (Dec 24, 2004)

Does anyone have a good recipe for cajun beef jerky? Also, why do some jerky recipes call for quick tender cure and others don't? Do you have to use tender cure? Thanks...


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

I am currently making some deer jerky for the first time and I have tried both with the cure and without. I guess you have to get it just right because with the cure they dry out a lot faster but have a hard salty taste to them. I am using a dehydator and cooked them for 6 hours last night at 165. Some of the bigger pieces still needed some time so when you cut up your meat try keeping them consistent about the size of your thumb give or take. I have been marinating some for the past two days and will give it another go tonight. Will let you know how they turn out. As far as a recipe, don't have but I am trying all sort of different ways. I like spicy so that is what I am trying to acheive. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Downandout (Dec 24, 2004)

Wish2, Good luck, I've tried several times to make jerky from strips of meat and some of it had a really good flavor but was for the most part, tough. I've tried cutting thinner, drying more and less but it still was relatively tough. So, I went to hamburger jerky and I cannot make it fast enough for the family and friends. I have been probably making five to ten pounds a week. Most of it going to my sons baseball team, anyway I have also been experimenting with the seasonings. I put Emeril's bayou bash in the last bunch and as you chewed it just kept getting hotter, the team wanted more and said more heat. So, I'm still trying to figure out a good cajun blend. Do you have any idea why you add the salt to cure the meat? Does it matter one way or the other? Isn't Morton's Quick tender cure for this very purpose? Thanks.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks for the input. The ones I did last night turned out pretty chewable and not so tough but it was turned out of some doe's I just killed this past weekend on a managed game ranch. I believe all the salt cure does is help dry it out and preserve it. I believe the Morton's Quick tender cure you are talking about probably does the same thing and may help with the tendernous. Like I said, I don't really care for the salty taste that you get so I may just try a few more with it but will probably just leave it out.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

This is the recipe I use

1/2 c soy sauce
1/2 c worcestershire
a shot of catchup
a shot of BBQ sauce
1/2 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp garlic powder
1/2 tsp onion salt

Cut meat in thin strips-easier to do if partly frozen. Marinate meat for 1 hr. and drain. Place meat in single layer in dehydrator, turn over once during the drying period. Dry at 145 until meat bends but does not break.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks pod. I use something similiar but add a few more spices and marinade for 24-48 hrs. I have some cooking as we speak and I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## cookie (Oct 26, 2004)

here is a recipe i us i tried alot but this is simple and really good
i have a friend thats a butcher and he finds me a really lean roast and cuts it real thin thin i place as much as i can into gallon bag and still be able to pour in one bottle lite soy sause and one bottle woscesterhire sause squezze air out shack a couple times place in ice box turn a couple times over next 24 hours 
drain ,squezze meat and pat dry with paper towels place on dehydrator rack sprikle course black pepper on top side let it cook 8 hours usally till dry depends on thickness and enjoy its really easy and good


----------



## iheartjerky (Nov 17, 2008)

There are a ton of cajun and spicy Jerky Recipes at BeefJerkyRecipes.com. I have used several recipes from there. I usually use a recipe as a "starting point" and modify it to my liking. I suggest that you do the same. There are alot of good references online for making your own jerky at home. Leeners.com is a good one, there is alot of good info on there.

Here are a few tips:

1. Have your butcher slice it up for you. It makes your part SO much easier. 

2. If you are going to slice it yourself, slightly freeze the meat before hand (30-40 mins). This will make it much easier to cut.

3. Experiment on techniques to find the right cut for you. For a more traditional jerky, cut with the grain. For a more chewable jerky, cut against the grain.

It really isn't as difficult as people think to make your own homemade jerky. Get out there and try it! Good Luck!


----------



## tx064deer (Aug 7, 2005)

Downandout you have peeked my interest ! what is hamberger jerky?


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Do yourself a favor and buy a couple packs of High mountain. Mine comes out great all the time and it never lasts. http://shop.himtnjerky.com/online/product.php?productid=17&cat=248&page=1
On the upside they have like 12 different flavors as well. My favorite being crack pepper and garlic.
--Hop


----------



## czechgrubworm (May 17, 2006)

Hop, what brand of smoker you got there?


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

It's a New Braunsfels Bandera Smoker.

http://www.academy.com/index.php?pa...s/smokers&start=0&selectedSKU=0263-02219-5601

--Hop


----------



## czechgrubworm (May 17, 2006)

Hop, what brand of smoker is that?


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Nesco*

I use the Nesco seasoning and cure and then my secret for Cajun jerky is to add (Sprinkle for heat) some Cajun Swamp Dust before I put it in the dehydrator. Everyone I share with swears by this simple recipe!

Bon Appotit!


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Follow up...*

Here is a follow up to my earlier post:

Nesco seasoning/cure packets: http://nesco.com/ the original blend!

topped off with a sprinkle of Cajun Swamp Dust:

http://www.cajunwholesale.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=103

Just get you some of this and put some in a salt shacker and sprinkle over meat with the nesco blend and wallah - instant cajun beef jerky!

BB


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

My dad makes jerky weekly and uses the High Mountain seasonings. They are all really good!


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

I stock up on round steak whenever I see it on sale. Trim the fat and gristle off and cut into 1/4" strips against the grain. It's never tough that way. The grain is easily seen on a round steak. Eye of round roasts work great also. Slice into patties and use High Mountain Cajun seasoning and throw in the dehydrator. The house smells great and you find yourself sniffing the aroma everytime you go in the kitchen for a beer. 

I love cooking and making up my own recipes, but you just can't beat High Mountain jerky seasonings. My favorite is the cajun seasoning and I add just a little crushed red pepper to the strips after I lay them out on the dehydrator trays.


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

I agree... High mount. is my favorite by far. i used to use a mixture or Worch. sauce and liquid smoke and allegra fajita marinade, but its two time consuming.

i also like mine cut like hops and smoke for a couple hours.


----------

